# Silly question..be honest



## Sineath02 (Aug 25, 2006)

For anyone who has seen the first episode of saved or the movie backdraft. Who here has had a fantasy about "you know" in the back of there rig..Nudge Nudge Nudge : D


----------



## sdadam (Aug 25, 2006)

You know, it once crossed my mind, then I thought of all the people that threw up, and bled back there and the mood kind of gets killed.

oh well.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, it sounds like a lot of fun. In fact, it was gonna happen once!

But then I remembered that we don't have an ambulance. And the outhouse didn't look to appealing.

Scratch that one. ;-)


----------



## c-spine (Aug 25, 2006)

I've had "you know" in the back of an air bus and on top of a fire truck... hehe


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 25, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> I've had "you know" in the back of an air bus and on top of a fire truck... hehe



An Airbus? At 32,000 feet? :-D

Methinks that this thread could go downhill really really fast. I see it devolving into complete chaos by page... 3.


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 25, 2006)

Im a noob but I already love you guys!


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 25, 2006)

Sineath02 said:
			
		

> Im a noob but I already love you guys!



Oh, we can fix that up reeeeal quick. >


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dont make me go Marine Corps on your butt old man!


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 26, 2006)

Sineath02 said:
			
		

> Dont make me go Marine Corps on your butt old man!



Old man!? ME?! I just turned 31 on Monday, I'm not that old yet!


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 26, 2006)

*hah*

I tun 23 on the 15th... whats everyone gettin me for my bday?


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 26, 2006)

Sineath02 said:
			
		

> I tun 23 on the 15th... whats everyone gettin me for my bday?



chlamydia!

How about a gift cert for Starbucks instead?


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 26, 2006)

Another thing I am looking foward to about becoming at EMT.. All EMS, Law enforcement and firefighters get free starbucks here. How sweet is that!!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Aug 26, 2006)

Sineath02 said:
			
		

> I tun 23 on the 15th... whats everyone gettin me for my bday?



a kick in your *** *grin*and thats IF your a good boy

sin if thats the cas then its a new thing because rollin w/richland we had to pay for our chit


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 26, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> a kick in your *** *grin*and thats IF your a good boy
> 
> sin if thats the cas then its a new thing because rollin w/richland we had to pay for our chit




Yeah a friend of mine she is a assistant manager at one in down town 5 points. She said at her location they do it, I don't know if all of them do.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 26, 2006)

Sineath02 said:
			
		

> Yeah a friend of mine she is a assistant manager at one in down town 5 points. She said at her location they do it, I don't know if all of them do.



I highly doubt it. I always see the cops paying. Heck, *I* always pay. Occasionally I'll get a free cookie, though.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 26, 2006)

Rule of thumb.. Don't do the "you know what" in the back.. think of all the missed puke, blood, etc.. (yes, many years ago.. before- I was mature)

Only accept freebies, if they insist.. and graciously thank them...don't expect!

You will waste more food, drinks, after purchasing them then enjoying them.. attempting to eat, drink and be merry.. is much harder to do than one expects..

R/r 911


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 26, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> Only accept freebies, if they insist.. and graciously thank them...don't expect!



That's true. At a recent event, I gave someone at a BBQ rib booth some Tylenol. He happened to own the BBQ rib joint and offered be some ribs to sample. I said no the first time but then I saw the ribs and couldn't resist.

Even better, I think I found who I want to cater my wedding..whenever that may be. :-D


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey, to get around the whole "ewwww, the bus is nasty" issue, trying christening a brand new truck. That's fun.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 2, 2006)

i could dig it on top of a fire truck, maybe, but the back of a bus? blech...i'm a freak about gloves and such. i wear gloves even cleaning my own house.
<--monk


----------



## c-spine (Sep 2, 2006)

lol... ok... it was *once* in an airbus; and not a billion feet up... it was well grounded on the ... erm... ground. Once on top of the hose truck... and *heh* a ... couple stations have been christened. No new trucks yet though... sounds fun, TCert. Gotta keep that in mind next time.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 2, 2006)

All I can advise other than not in the back of an older rig is to not do it while you're on duty because, no matter what, someone knows. It doesn't matter how secretive you are, someone has ESP or is Big Brother or whatever and they're gonna know. Unless you live on a college campus and can go to your room...


----------



## c-spine (Sep 3, 2006)

hehe... no campus for this c-spine. I'm living at home yet. (hides)  I haven't been in the back of a rig in a while - there's one newer truck that's not quite finished yet - it's going to be a pumper truck, I think, so if I can hit that before it's ... um... equipped (LMAO!) I'll have my first "new truck" christening.   I'm going to bed; this is gettin weird... lol


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 3, 2006)

I can't believe that this thread has hit 3 pages. Y'all are a bunch of perverts. I love you all.

heh.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 3, 2006)

You people must not work in private EMS.  My patients crap, puke, piss, bleed, and drool all over the cot.  I don't care how many times I wash the cot, it's still dirty.

My patients have Hep A, B, C, D-Z, HIV, and COPD.  The cots all yours folks!


----------



## ResTech (Sep 3, 2006)

My ex-gf came to the station and I did her in the bunkroom...lol.. but never in the ambulance. And females in EMS around here usually arent to much to look at so opportunity never really presented.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

MMiz said:


> You people must not work in private EMS.  My patients crap, puke, piss, bleed, and drool all over the cot.  I don't care how many times I wash the cot, it's still dirty.
> 
> My patients have Hep A, B, C, D-Z, HIV, and COPD.  The cots all yours folks!


that is totally what i'm talking about! sick and ew! git down all you want, but it just is too ucky in a place like an ambulance.


ResTech said:


> My ex-gf came to the station and* I did her in the bunkroom.*..lol.. but never in the ambulance. And females in EMS around here usually arent to much to look at so opportunity never really presented.


i'm embarrassed for you that you just said that


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 3, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> i'm embarrassed for you that you just said that



-raises hand- Me too. :blush: 

Hahahahahaha, but I agree about the not many female EMTs being much to look at. Fortunately, I think almost all of us ladies at EMTLife DON'T fall into that category. ^_^


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> -raises hand- Me too. :blush:
> 
> Hahahahahaha, but I agree about the not many female EMTs being much to look at. Fortunately, *I think almost all of us ladies at EMTLife DON'T fall into that category*. ^_^


indeed! ha ha ha!


----------



## ResTech (Sep 3, 2006)

Why be embarrassed.. I have no shame. The topic is who :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed someone in an ambulance so why was my confession really ne different..lol..


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

ResTech said:


> Why be embarrassed.. I have no shame. The topic is who :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed someone in an ambulance so why was my confession really ne different..lol..


call it what you want. i didn't say i was just embarrassed--i said i was embarrassed for you. friendly advice from a gal to a guy...call it anything except for "doing her", or you'll never get a quality gal. it just sounds dirty, and not in a "kinky-i-like-to-get-spanked" kind of way , which would even be more acceptable. i mean dirty, like, ew. just mho.


----------



## DT4EMS (Sep 3, 2006)

There are only two kinds of people in EMS. Those who "have" and those who "deny ever" doing such a thing in a Bambulance. 

I have never done such a thing.


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 3, 2006)

::does beavis voice:: he he hehe hehehe hehe Im gonna score!!!


----------



## c-spine (Sep 3, 2006)

DT4EMS said:


> There are only two kinds of people in EMS. Those who "have" and those who "deny ever" doing such a thing in a Bambulance.
> 
> I have never done such a thing.




Have never "done it" in a rig, or have never denied it?   



anyway - I have never had sex in an ambulance... I did say air bus and fire truck; but not an ambulance. h34r:


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> ::does beavis voice:: he he hehe hehehe hehe Im gonna score!!!



RAWK!


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 3, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> RAWK!



Wow..your old enough to be my mother


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> Wow..your old enough to be my mother


hon, i definately have some years on you, but you might want to check out this thread just the same
click here 
 


			
				me said:
			
		

> RAWK!
> [/sarcasm]


'zat help?


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 3, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> hon, i definately have some years on you, but you might want to check out this thread just the same
> click here
> 
> 
> 'zat help?



Yes mamma but why did you send me to that link?


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> Yes mamma but why did you send me to that link?



i was just giving you a hard time. it's the 'math for als' thread.  
i have about 10 years on you.


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 3, 2006)

haha I wll be 23 on the 15th....ahh 10 years pssssh not all that bad


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> haha I wll be 23 on the 15th....ahh 10 years pssssh not all that bad



wow, then i'm almost exactly 10 yrs older. my bday is on the 6th. cheers!


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 3, 2006)

Irish car bombs all around!!!


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> Irish car bombs all around!!!



oh, good god, now, i might be too old for that. isn't that a shot?
doll + shots = barf
ha ha!


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 3, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> oh, good god, now, i might be too old for that. isn't that a shot?
> doll + shots = barf
> ha ha!



Yeah, it's a shot. And a good way to avoid barfing is to eat a big steak before you go drinking. Hey, it works for me. I ate a steak and then staggered around Reno, NV for many hours while totally plastered. The next day, I was just fine in the morning. I think it was because of the steak. ;-D


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 3, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> Yeah, it's a shot. And a good way to avoid barfing is to eat a big steak before you go drinking. Hey, it works for me. I ate a steak and then staggered around Reno, NV for many hours while totally plastered. The next day, I was just fine in the morning. I think it was because of the steak. ;-D



I agree...beef in general does that for me too. But in all if you dont eat anything before you drink, you are asking to get sick.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

mmmm...steak...
i work part time at a killer steakhouse, and i love the stuff. however, i don't eat it that often.
ps. what in the hell did we do to this thread?


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 3, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> mmmm...steak...
> i work part time at a killer steakhouse, and i love the stuff. however, i don't eat it that often.
> ps. what in the hell did we do to this thread?





E.M.S.- EAT MEAT& have SEX


and a little drinking on the side.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 3, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> Irish car bombs all around!!!





TheDoll said:


> oh, good god, now, i might be too old for that. isn't that a shot?
> doll + shots = barf
> ha ha!









The sad part is is that I'm older than both of you...


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> The sad part is is that I'm older than both of you...



ha ha ha! while i'm sure that sin is probably a cute little bunny, i'm am very much in love and spoken for. what's funny, is that by sin's standards my sweetie is way old enough to be my dad . he's been gone for over a week bear hunting, but he finally comes home tonight. wohoo!!! i'm trying to stay awake until he comes home, and in an honest effort to do so, i have taken to drinking. heh.
(posts may be drunker than they appear)


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> Irish car bombs all around!!!



Actually, it's a 1/2 and 1/2 shot of whiskey and Baileys dropped into 3/4 of a pint of Guinness.

Yo, and why don't we get to use cool smilies? So not fair... -pouts-


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Actually, it's a 1/2 and 1/2 shot of whiskey and Baileys dropped into 3/4 of a pint of Guinness.
> 
> Yo, and why don't we get to use cool smilies? So not fair... -pouts-




Gotta respect a man who knows his drinks...


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 4, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> Gotta respect a man who knows his drinks...



oh, man, i'm pretty sure you're gonna have to backpedal on this one:blush:


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Sineath02 said:
			
		

> Gotta respect a man who knows his drinks...



Or a woman who knows hers, which is even better...


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Or a woman who knows hers, which is even better...




HAHA Im sorry Leise!!! I still have not gotten all the names yet


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> HAHA Im sorry Leise!!! I still have not gotten all the names yet



Haha, no worries Keith!!! 

Holy crap, we're at 6 pages with this thread!


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 4, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> HAHA Im sorry Leise!!! I still have not gotten all the names yet



gotit, heh


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> gotit, heh




Ehh, I will manage


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 4, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> ha ha ha! while i'm sure that sin is probably a cute little bunny, i'm am very much in love and spoken for. what's funny, is that by sin's standards my sweetie is way old enough to be my dad . he's been gone for over a week bear hunting, but he finally comes home tonight. wohoo!!! i'm trying to stay awake until he comes home, and in an honest effort to do so, i have taken to drinking. heh.
> (posts may be drunker than they appear)


oh, hooray! he just called and he's 3 hours away! he gotta bear, and i can't wait!!!!! y'all just have no idea how worried i've been all week. i feel like a breath of fresh air! 
i haven't slept in days...


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 4, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> oh, hooray! he just called and he's 3 hours away! he gotta bear, and i can't wait!!!!! y'all just have no idea how worried i've been all week. i feel like a breath of fresh air!
> i haven't slept in days...



you haven't? I hope you've at least showered and brushed your teeth. Pppeeeeewww! If not, you might smell like EMTPrincess's fan club!


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> you haven't? I hope you've at least showered and brushed your teeth. Pppeeeeewww! If not, you might smell like EMTPrincess's fan club!



bwahahahaa! you are bad! i'm sure she has some hotties in that fan club, too!
oh, and yes, the house is clean inside and out, and i'm showered and shaved myself. ffs, he's been in the bush for over a week! he deserves a hottie to come home to!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2006)

Not that the original topic was much better, but we've strayed pretty far off course and learned waaaaaayyyy too much about some people here. :blush::blush:


----------



## c-spine (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll join EMTprincess's fan club cause I'm dead sexy... hehe... but I just took a shower so I smell good.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 5, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> ffs, he's been in the bush for over a week! he deserves a hottie to come home to!!!



Actually, I think he deserves a hot shower and a clean bathroom to come home to first. It's better for the both of you. ;-)


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 5, 2006)

c-spine said:


> I'll join EMTprincess's fan club cause I'm dead sexy... hehe... but I just took a shower so I smell good.



"Today, 06:05 PM"

Finally got out of bed, eh lazy bones?


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> Actually, I think he deserves a hot shower and a clean bathroom to come home to first. It's better for the both of you. ;-)



absolutely, as i said, i made sure he had a comfortable clean house to come home to with plenty of city food, etc. 
[/totally and completely done with thread drift. heh.]


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 5, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> absolutely, as i said, i made sure he had a comfortable clean house to come home to with plenty of city food, etc.
> [/totally and completely done with thread drift. heh.]



Lucky him. After the last week long camping trip I went on, my girlfriend sprayed me with the garden hose before I got near the house. ;D


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> The sad part is is that I'm older than both of you...


OK... Someone found some cool smilies!


----------

